# Microsoft SmartGlass



## GhastlyGhoul (Sep 7, 2011)

What does everyone think of the new Microsoft SmartGlass?

I personally think it will be an amazing piece of technology, while others seem to think it's a gimmick.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/05/microsoft-smartglass-hands-on/


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

They should port that interface out to windows 8.
It looks a lot better than metro.


----------

